# Kuk Sool & San Soo similarities



## snyderkv (Aug 9, 2010)

MT,

Just curious what the differences were. I took some private Kuk Sool lessons but only watched San Soo videos on their website and saw a wrist technique that looked exactly the same.

So for example, if Kuk Sool were 80% locks, 20% strikes, what would San Soo equivilent be? That should help me determine how they differ.

Thanks MT


----------

